# Musical Heritage Society vinyl worth having



## dbouch

i'm new to this forum and am happy to be here!

i've just gotten info from a friend about a trove of musical heritage society vinyl owned by a deceased music critic who probably never played them. i have some MHS vinyl in my collection and the recording/pressing quality varies greatly to say the least.

i'm interested in input from all of you about which recordings/pressings are generally considered above average from MHS.

thanks in advance,

dbouch


----------



## KenOC

Welcome to the forum! As to your question, it was just too long ago! My memory says that MHS LPs were on average as good as any US pressings, though maybe not as good as European premiums like DGG.


----------



## Rmathuln

Probably the most sought after are the complete Haydn Symphonies conducted by Ernst Maerzendorfer. 
The only CDs of this set are non-commercial ones taken from the LPs.


----------



## joen_cph

Soundwise it´s not my impression that they are particularly good, but a lot of interesting repertoire and impressive series of complete works there.

Oh yes, and they have some fine releases from the Lyrita label, with British music, for example.


----------



## Larkenfield

While doing a search for MHS records, I happened to come across this lot of 588 albums for sale, so I thought I'd share the information. It looks like they might be unopened albums. You might have to sign in in order to see the offer. The question is whether these are 588 different titles or the lot has a number of repeat titles.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/588-x-LP-Cla..._trksid=p2349624.m2548.l4627&qty=1&quantity=1


----------



## KenOC

Larkenfield said:


> ...The question is whether these are 588 different titles or the lot has a number of repeat titles.


Looks like the former.
"588 unique record / record sets
615 record / record sets (including 27 free duplicates)"


----------



## dbouch

thanks for the input. i have no misgivings about MHS product, but my copy of the paillard recording of the pachelbel canon et al is one of my farorites. i was hoping there might be other jems.


----------



## joen_cph

I've got quite a few (probably somewhere between 60 and 100) and like them, but I think they've been less common in Europe than the US.


----------



## KenOC

joen_cph said:


> I've got quite a few (probably somewhere between 60 and 100) and like them, but I think they've been less common in Europe than the US.


That wouldn't be surprising. They were distributed in the US mostly by mail, based on a Columbia-like record club. Part of their appeal was attractive pricing. I imagine that postage would make them considerably more expensive across the Atlantic.


----------



## hpowders

The Max Goberman Vivaldi Series.


----------

